
Consultants should be accountable for results, not recommendations (2014) - mettamage
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ronashkenas/2014/07/01/why-consultants-should-be-accountable-for-results-not-recommendations/
======
mettamage
This is one critique I share with the author. Strategy consultants seem to be
in an ivory tower because they care about giving a data-backed recommendation.
However, they do need to finalize the feedback loop by measuring to what
extent their advice was:

\- implemented

\- what effect it had on the people in the organization afterwards

\- a good decision in hindsight

There are some strategy consultants on here. I am curious as to why this does
not seem to happen. Strategy consulting would be so much more awesome if the
feedback looped was done in its entirety.

